# Houston Temp Accom & driving schools Any Recommendations



## Ozzieone (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi All, 
Just arrived & I'm looking for temp accomodation in Houston until we sort out whether we are buying or taking on a lease - There are soo many corporate rentals out there, can anyone recommend ? 
I am thinking Galleria area? as I still have to get my driving licence & want to be safe to walk. 

:confused2: Driving school recomendations would be great too! Much appreciated!


----------



## HoustonBob (Dec 30, 2012)

The easy part first; I would HIGHLY recommend Houston Area driving School, they were fantastic with me. I had a couple of hours in the car (as an experienced driver already) and then a saturday class that got through all of the theoretical parts - you could probably just blag your way through as its multiple choice but the class was very useful. They took me to register for the appointment and kept me company during the 4 hour wait! They also took me to the test centre on the Sunday before so i could see the lay of the land.
As for renting, I have been very pleased with San Brisas, on Eldridge Parkway. It is very safe to walk in this area, has restaurants and shops near by. I would suggest your decision on location should be driven by where you will be working.


----------

